# First house, first real tank!!!! cough* 180g cough*



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Don't use soap to clean up the BDBS. You can skim the water surface with a few paper towels and that will take care of the majority of it. If you have a skimmer it will make short work of it...


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

It is easy enough to patch the hole in the bottom, I did it on my 60... just used a 4" square of 5mm glass siliconed in place.

If it wasn't a framed tank, I would have suggested you do what I do, and just replace the primary viewing window pane of glass.


You can use barkeepers friend to clean up some of the deposits, and rubbing compound to get the last bits off... Forget about using the cerium without a proper buffer.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

Nlewis said:


> Don't use soap to clean up the BDBS. You can skim the water surface with a few paper towels and that will take care of the majority of it. If you have a skimmer it will make short work of it...


I have heard of people putting a little bit of degreaser or dawn dish soap in when you wash it initially, then you just wash the living crap out of it. I figure with ~200lbs of BD sand its going to have a BP oil spill at the top haha. But with 2 overflows i think i prob wont see one get created.



Nordic said:


> It is easy enough to patch the hole in the bottom, I did it on my 60... just used a 4" square of 5mm glass siliconed in place.
> 
> If it wasn't a framed tank, I would have suggested you do what I do, and just replace the primary viewing window pane of glass.
> 
> You can use barkeepers friend to clean up some of the deposits, and rubbing compound to get the last bits off... Forget about using the cerium without a proper buffer.


I want the holes, im using a sump because i cant stand canister filters. Im not going to bother replacing the glass, i can live with some scratches and they are hard to see with the water filled up. they are like brillo pad scratches from someone cleaning it. Also i used a actual buffer, i wouldnt even think of attempting to do it by hand.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

lol your tank will look like the gulf coast for a while but never use soap or anything around aquariums. surface skimmer will make quick work of it if you don't want to go through the hassle of rinsing it out.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

Got some toys!

















BASHSEA SS 48" sump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Vectra m1 pump
2 Jager 200w heaters
Neptune breakout box (for under tank lights and Auto top off)
Aqua Lifter for ATO
Various bulkheads
2 Valves to control flow
Various 1/2 lock line
Filter media bags
Ph Probe calibrations fluids
and some prime haha

I got pieces of wood being cut to reinforce the stand tomorrow and hopefully able to get the stand and tank in place.


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

48" sump..bigger than all of my tanks put together xD nice!


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

Went to Menards and got all the fittings i think ill need to plumb the tank. I also beefed up the stand. the stand as it was seemed a bit scary, it worked but a 180 just on half of 1x6's just seemed sketch. the false floor was only held in by some 1/2 wood bracing on the bottom. I ran some 2x6.s at the bottom so it can hold the 50g sump. 

Also finally brought the tank into the house where its going to live. my 40g will prob sit to the right of it against that wall. 

Hopefully i can get it plumbed here before i leave for work wednesday.


----------



## APynckel (Jun 2, 2016)

Nlewis said:


> Don't use soap to clean up the BDBS. You can skim the water surface with a few paper towels and that will take care of the majority of it. If you have a skimmer it will make short work of it...


Nothing wrong with using soap when you're *rinsing* the substrate, just don't use it *inside* the tank. Just be certain to give it a good 1 or 2 more rinses and thorough stirs before considering it good and clean and ready for the tank.


----------



## bleumoon (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice sump and return pump. Did you pick your lights yet, I've been going back and forward on which LEDS to get for about a month. Might want to consider painting the inside of the stand with kilz 2 latex white primer to protect the wood


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

dang doing it big!!


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

APynckel said:


> Nothing wrong with using soap when you're *rinsing* the substrate, just don't use it *inside* the tank. Just be certain to give it a good 1 or 2 more rinses and thorough stirs before considering it good and clean and ready for the tank.


Its not worth the risk when a surface skimmer or in the OP case using a sump will take care of the oil slick in no time. I can tell you that soap goes nowhere near anything to do with my aquariums.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

bleumoon said:


> Nice sump and return pump. Did you pick your lights yet, I've been going back and forward on which LEDS to get for about a month. Might want to consider painting the inside of the stand with kilz 2 latex white primer to protect the wood


I did pick out lights, Im taking the 36 off my 40b, bought another one. and then bought beamworks 72" led to run for a couple hours a day to get a decent sun time. 


ALSO UPDATES!











































Filled the overflows and blocked the drain with the gate valves. Gonna see if i have a mess to pick up in the morning or not. I think one of the emergency drains may be leaking, luckily i have unions on every drain. Also all my bulkheads are threaded, so everything is easy to take apart. I may do a full fill test tomorrow :surprise:

My only fear is i leave for 3 days Wed morning:tongue:


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

Things accomplished today

150lbs of black diamond sand washed and put in tank:
Cut to fit super large piece of driftwood
Tank filled, no leaks that i saw
Vectra pump calibrated and drains matched




























What can i use to anchor the driftwood down, it will take months to waterlog that guy.


----------



## MoochieAndCrow (Oct 26, 2016)

To anchor a large piece of driftwood I used egg crate light diffuser panels and zip tied the wood to these platforms, which I then covered in substrate. A piece that large, you might want to add some heavy rocks on top of the platforms to make up for the increased buoyancy if you choose this method.

Bump: To anchor a large piece of driftwood I used egg crate light diffuser panels and zip tied the wood to these platforms, which I then covered in substrate. A piece that large, you might want to add some heavy rocks on top of the platforms to make up for the increased buoyancy if you choose this method.


----------



## APynckel (Jun 2, 2016)

Nlewis said:


> Its not worth the risk when a surface skimmer or in the OP case using a sump will take care of the oil slick in no time. I can tell you that soap goes nowhere near anything to do with my aquariums.


So you think emulsifying the oil slick is the answer? You need to get it out of the system.

Bump:


slythy said:


> What can i use to anchor the driftwood down, it will take months to waterlog that guy.


[Cleaned] Bricks


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Nice job on the plumbing.

Love me a well-plumbed tank... that is like my favorite part of the hobby lol


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

APynckel said:


> So you think emulsifying the oil slick is the answer? You need to get it out of the system.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> [Cleaned] Bricks


You do get it out of the system, it gets caught by mechanical filtration and then that gets tossed. I've done this many times before and actually did it 3 weeks ago, it's not like I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

klibs said:


> Nice job on the plumbing.
> 
> Love me a well-plumbed tank... that is like my favorite part of the hobby lol


Literally my first time plumbing a tank. :laugh2: The return pump has a hum and I didn't think the return would be really restrictive. Apparently the vector a m1 has a break in period. So we'll see if it quiets down.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

OK, so i tore down my tank and sold it because the scratches were just too much to bear for how much i spent on the other stuff.... SO AFTER A MONTH OF WAITING (aqueon didnt have glass to make 180's)

paid way more than i should have but i just wanted it asap and wanted as close to the same tank as i had. 

I have to redo the plumbing because the drain is now a 1" instead of a .75 so i had to get new everything drain wise but it will give me more head room!


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

Ok, so the first new aqueon tank i bought had a bubble in the glass, the replacement one i got had a piece of glass break off when it was filled....... SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

now i have bought a marineland 180 that will be here thrusday. so you know what they say 4th try is about 3 too many lol


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Good luck. Sucks you have had such a hard time getting going. Looking forward to seeing how this progresses.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

Ben Belton said:


> Good luck. Sucks you have had such a hard time getting going. Looking forward to seeing how this progresses.


 me too.... i have scooped out 300lbs of bdbs out each tank...... i hate doing it lol. i had the modify my stand to have the corner flow style stands work. thats done. just need to see if it needs releveled and ish. it seems like only 1 corner is low by about 1/8th of an inch


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

OK so, tank is now up and running! I had to modify the stand a bit for it but its back to super stable and level. 


I painted the back with rustoleum flat enamel and mocked up the return. this time i used 45*s and went from 3/4 tee to two 1/2 pipes instead of 3/4 -> a 1/2 tee to try and get rid of some restriction











This is it in place for the first time and starting to fill. i left out all the sand because i was tired of scooping out 300lbs when each tank broke.











OMG IT DIDNT BREAK FOR ONCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!











I am not an aquascaper at all, i have no idea what I'm doing lol so any guidance here would be great!



























I took a ton of my piranhas plants out of his tank, he wasnt too pleased with me but he will be super happy soon!


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

Good Grief! Man, you have had some trouble! I'm glad you finally got it all straightened out and have a good tank now. I would have had to be put in the hospital after the second one broke. You got me scared now, I have a Marineland 120 that I got about a month ago and I have not filled it yet. I hope it is as good as your 180.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

tatersalad said:


> Good Grief! Man, you have had some trouble! I'm glad you finally got it all straightened out and have a good tank now. I would have had to be put in the hospital after the second one broke. You got me scared now, I have a Marineland 120 that I got about a month ago and I have not filled it yet. I hope it is as good as your 180.


Yea, just moving the sand 3x made me want to go to the hospital for my back lol. But the marineland one is built so much nicer than the aqueon, its unreal you can see it in the corners of the glass having chamfers and seals looked so much better too. 


A little update

Finally moved the fish into his tank, took a couple days for the anger to subside and hes back to his happy self. I also upgraded co2 tanks haha.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

That's some killer driftwood! Looks good. Glad to see it up and running.


----------



## RichE (Sep 15, 2013)

That sump is awesome. They build them about 20 mins from my house and one day I will have the same one as you but the red/black version


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

RichE said:


> That sump is awesome. They build them about 20 mins from my house and one day I will have the same one as you but the red/black version


I like it a ton, i almost wish that center section wasnt in there though. that way long heaters would actually fit, i keep my 500w titanium heater in the sump and then i have 2 250w heaters in my right overflow.


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

How is the CO2 reactor inside the sump doing? Everything going smooth with it?


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

tatersalad said:


> How is the CO2 reactor inside the sump doing? Everything going smooth with it?


Its working ok, I think im going to do another one and split the co2 equally to both. I think it just struggles to keep up with 13-16 bps :laugh2:


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

slythy said:


> Its working ok, I think im going to do another one and split the co2 equally to both. I think it just struggles to keep up with 13-16 bps :laugh2:


Well I ended up building me one like yours. So far, so good. Still tweeking the flow a little but so far it's very easy to work with in the sump.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

tatersalad said:


> Well I ended up building me one like yours. So far, so good. Still tweeking the flow a little but so far it's very easy to work with in the sump.


i noticed mine doesnt actually fill up all the way. If i didnt do clear i would have never noticed. I use a line at the top of the reactor with a little needle valve (the plastic ones) and close off the outlet valve and "Bleed" the system. on both versions of mine i had to do this to get all the air out.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

Here is how my sump co2 reactor looks. This should give you an idea of how i did the bleed valve.



















I added some more plants last night. Its starting to fill in. I need some more foreground plants to fill the openness. I wish i could put more fish in it >


----------



## PEdwards (Oct 31, 2016)

That wood is screaming for a ton of A. nana 'Petite'. Looking good so far man, keep it up!


----------



## Brian Rodgers (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow, you really went through the wringer in the beginning of this build. It is coming out beautifully.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

PEdwards said:


> That wood is screaming for a ton of A. nana 'Petite'. Looking good so far man, keep it up!


yea, i think it would be cool to have a few plants on it.



Brian Rodgers said:


> Wow, you really went through the wringer in the beginning of this build. It is coming out beautifully.


Thanks, its been rough but im super happy with how its turning out. I ordered another power head and will be turning down the output of the sump so its quieter. I also added an auto top off.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

Added a second reactor and added a second needle valve for my reg. Growth seems decent. I have algae but realized my excel dose what way low.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

Pulled all the micro swords and replaced it with dhg. Hopefully it works out!


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

slythy said:


> Pulled all the micro swords and replaced it with dhg. Hopefully it works out!


Wow.
The look went from organic/natural looking to a 01010101010 Matrix of organization.
I really like it.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

theDCpump said:


> Wow.
> The look went from organic/natural looking to a 01010101010 Matrix of organization.
> I really like it.


Ha, I'm hoping it fills in nicely that way! the micro swords really didnt grow at all, just algae.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

Small update, Plants are growing, a ton of the DHG died off, I'm guessing it was grown emersed and just died off during the transition but a bunch of them are sending out runners etc. I changed the plumbing for the emergency overflows. I originally had then going straight into the sump no filter, my sump is now pretty dirty so I moved them over to the sock area and when I go back to work I'll machine the lid for it to with the drains. Other than that plants are all growing well same with the piranha.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

I haven't done one of these in a while. I added a couple Java Ferns to the top of the log and they have exploded. I have some green hair algae growth I just cant seem to get rid of! All the plants seem to be growing fairly well though! 

I wanted to wait to post anything about this to give it time to see how well it really worked but the only equipment change is I removed both C02 Reactors from the sump and replaced them with a Nilocg Advanced Co2 reactor. I'm using less co2 and it seems to be quieter and just works way better. I had my reserves about getting it because we thought it may not have worked on such a large setup with a sump but it just plain works. Thanks @nilocg. There looks to be a newer version out that will let you see how well the reactor is working and make it easier to tune. 





























If you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

slythy said:


> I haven't done one of these in a while. I added a couple Java Ferns to the top of the log and they have exploded. I have some green hair algae growth I just cant seem to get rid of! All the plants seem to be growing fairly well though!
> 
> I wanted to wait to post anything about this to give it time to see how well it really worked but the only equipment change is I removed both C02 Reactors from the sump and replaced them with a Nilocg Advanced Co2 reactor. I'm using less co2 and it seems to be quieter and just works way better. I had my reserves about getting it because we thought it may not have worked on such a large setup with a sump but it just plain works. Thanks @nilocg. There looks to be a newer version out that will let you see how well the reactor is working and make it easier to tune.
> 
> ...


Nice to see that its working well for ya!!!!


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Very nice work. Now if you could just create a legend with a schematic with this view and a line pointing to each numbered item. Kidding. Thanks for posting! Do I see a brine shrimp breeding setup with the three inline containers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

DigityDog70 said:


> Very nice work. Now if you could just create a legend with a schematic with this view and a line pointing to each numbered item. Kidding. Thanks for posting! Do I see a brine shrimp breeding setup with the three inline containers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, the containers are Ferts (micro/macros) and excel that are all auto dosed.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Is that a flux capacitor on the left? Does it generate 1.21 gigawatts?! That is one complex setup, but it seems you've got it figured out! What is stocking like?


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

The Dude1 said:


> Is that a flux capacitor on the left? Does it generate 1.21 gigawatts?! That is one complex setup, but it seems you've got it figured out!


Too funny! Take it easy on those White Russians! :grin2:


----------



## hivemindhermit (Oct 19, 2017)

I love the way those java ferns and driftwood work together to create a lush cave look! :O


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

hivemindhermit said:


> I love the way those java ferns and driftwood work together to create a lush cave look! :O


Thanks! I think the plants have been turning out pretty well. I think that the dwarf hair grass could be growing quicker but with time it might do better.


----------



## Aquatic Athlete (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow, what a rollercoaster you've been on to get this up and running!! I love the outcome though. 

Definitely going to keep my eye on this.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

So with tax time comes some upgrades. Never really liked my blade lights because it made it much harder to clean and get in the tank. So i built a light mount and got 3 kessil a360we tunas!

The mount is made out of 2”x1”x 1/8th wall ally tubing. I then milled out some pockets to run all the wires internally. Then welded it up with putting angle peices to lock it to the tank. I work for a race team and we have a paint shop and they sprayed it proffessionally for me. It turned out great!






















They are hooked up to my apex and working well! Had them on for a day and love the shimmer!


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

Are you planning to get more pirhanas? They should (to some extent) be treated like tetras, since the two are related. You should keep pirhanas in shoals


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Not all Characins have the same needs as tetras. I believe black piranhas are best kept alone. Payara (vampire tetra), and Distichodus sexfasciatus are other big Characins that should probably be kept alone.


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

ooh i can buy payara? where? Their fangs get 6" so idk if its a good idea

Bump: http://www.petzonesd.com/payara-vampire-tetra-hydrolycus-scomberoides/ - $90
these guys also sell araipaima, african tigers, and probably RTC. my lfs also sells rtc for only $30 at 4". always bought quickly. I wonder where?


----------

